# another live steam engine?



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm looking for another engine. budget is below $500. let me know if you have anything you want to ged rid or.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not save up for more desired loco rather than another cheap budget one?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Agree, or did you play your SR already to dead?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, I think Nate is looking for an expensive loco going cheap . .


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

She's fine, but mom would have me skinned alive if i paid more that that for a locomotive


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Mom or wife? All my engines cost me $ 500.00 same price for my guns even my AR15 ,of course if i would sell them they would go up in $!!!!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Put it this way 5X $ 500 .00


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,

You start selling some of those magnificent sketches of yours, and you will be able to afford any loco you want.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

lotsasteam said:


> Mom or wife?


 neither. i was talking about S.R. & R.L. #24


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Would be neat if you could find the Roundhouse Forney as a stable mate for your #24. But I bet it would be more than 500, even second hand. Those are great sketches. You could definatly sell those to help fund another steamer. You should do up some sketches of your #24 in various scenes, like crossing a bridge or coming out of the forest from the vantage point of a grade crossing. Mike


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sketches*



Mike Toney said:


> Would be neat if you could find the Roundhouse Forney as a stable mate for your #24. But I bet it would be more than 500, even second hand. Those are great sketches. You could definatly sell those to help fund another steamer. You should do up some sketches of your #24 in various scenes, like crossing a bridge or coming out of the forest from the vantage point of a grade crossing. Mike



Nate, For me, has done a few of the SRRL 24 sketches to give me something for the gift I gave him. If he wants me to share them with the MLS crew I will do it.
I have suggested to him and I believe he will do it, is to put a portfolio of his sketches together with some dialogoe that he can put together and put it into book form. I think is going to do it when he gets time.
The ones he did for me are fantastic. I hope to hold on tho them and if I live long enough thhey will be worth a lot. You could not pry thenm away from me for any amount. I know he is going to be a success. Lots of energy.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

His energy and passion for the hobby is a very welcome site from a young man of his age. If Nate is open to requests, I would love one of my Argyll locomotive. I hope to get to meet and raise steam with him sometime soon! Maybe once my wife recovers from her current health crisis we can make the run out to eastern PA for one of the steam ups in his area(Her family is from the Erie area). Mike


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

sure mike! i'll do one for ya


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

BTW i have made $200 on them in the last 3 months.

I will do one of anybody's locomotive if you want.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Srrl sketch*


Nate 
I took the liberty to post this. This is first time I have done this.
Does not look like I did it right.






I need to work some more. I have find the way to turn it to right angle.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,
You've peeked my curiosity, what are your future career plans?


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Art, thats fine. i have all of them on file too
i will post them them if you have trouble



chris, my DREAM JOB would have to be and engineer on the C&TS or the D&SNG.

funny thing is, my uncle is an artist, and he owns a model train store.
i guess it runs in the family.

nate


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i started on your engine mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

looks great Nate! I would say a career in graphic arts would be something to look into. That is what my middle sister does for a living. Plenty of jobs for sketch artists in the industry. You have some real natural tallent Nate. Mike


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's an understatement.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

mike, here it is!
send me a PM.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

steamtom1 said:


> That's an understatement.


tom, i was going to send you one (thats why i needed your adress) but i dindt know what to do for you, since you have such a variety of engines (british and american) let me know what you want and i will send you one.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow your sketches are amazing. You should see if you can get some in Steam In The Garden. Maybe a new sketch each issue. I know I would love to see something like that while flipping through the pages. That will help get some hobby money.

Do you have any ideas what your looking for, for under $500? My wife would kill me if I spent too much on a train. Although 500 to her is a lot lol...... You will be limited at that price but nothing wrong with smaller more affordable steamers. I have a few entry level steamers and they are just as much fun especially if you dont to lug out an engine and tender for a half hour run.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,
Check your PMs.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am still in awe at Nate's drawing abilities! That being said, if this gentleman buys one of my garden tractors this week yet, I will be in the market for another live steam engine in the $1000 price range with shipping. But I will be looking for UK styling and not USA. Mike


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

sent you a PM mike.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Nate ,I think that You snould get at least & 100.00 for Your Drawings.If someone wants a Custom one Off just for them,Than at least $150.00 Don't Just Give them away.In this world nothing is Free. God Bless & happy New Year
Just a thought from a friend
Bob


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

snowshoe said:


> Wow your sketches are amazing. You should see if you can get some in Steam In The Garden. Maybe a new sketch each issue. I know I would love to see something like that while flipping through the pages. That will help get some hobby money.
> 
> Do you have any ideas what your looking for, for under $500? My wife would kill me if I spent too much on a train. Although 500 to her is a lot lol...... You will be limited at that price but nothing wrong with smaller more affordable steamers. I have a few entry level steamers and they are just as much fun especially if you dont to lug out an engine and tender for a half hour run.



i would LIKE to find something used like a shay or a 4-4-0(or any other early american engine), or maybe a roundhouse forney.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate, I do not think you realize how lucky you are to have a friend like* Art* who *gave* you a *Sandy River*. That is a top of the line engine that many good folks around here three to four times your age can't afford. Slow down, enjoy what you have for a while.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

steve, i think you are right.- about both of those things. i might spend my money on buildings, ballast, rail clamps,rolling stock, ect.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,
For the first four years I was into live steam my only locomotive was a Frank S. I sure put a ton of hours on her, and she still runs like a champ, albeit with a new boiler...


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

tom, may i ask why a new boiler was needed?

one thing you have to remember, is that Art ran his maybe an hour a week on average- if that,on a level, raised track with few cars.


so i run it about 4-5 hours a week, on a garden railroad with grit, dirt, and rocks constanly getting in the chassis, while(currently) pullling a 16 car mixed train, on track that is crooked and not level.

my engine will wear about 10x faster than than it did while art had it, if my math is correct



my engine has just had its 18th birthday. when the real SRRL 24 was scrapped when it was 18 years old


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> i would LIKE to find something used like a shay or a 4-4-0(or any other early american engine), or maybe a roundhouse forney.



That might be tough for under $500. You have to get real lucky. I would say keep saving up and eventually something will come up. Its always good to have two steamers, that way you have a backup and it saves on the wear and tear of your primary engine. Send an email to Steam In The Garden, maybe you can do drawings for them. Garden Railways use to do it.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Just make sure you are flushing the running gear on the #24 each time you run to keep the grit and grime out of the motion and axle bearings as much as possible. Since you put so many hours on her, instead of getting another engine right now, you might just have Jay get you replacment axle bearings and all of the side/main rods so that you are ready when the wear and slop become to much to handle. OR, to prepare for that day, get one of the RH kits and build it, that way you know exactly how to take the #24 down for overhaul when the time comes. The fowler kit would be an excellent stable mate. You can buy the kits in steps as you can afford it. Mike


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i thought i would list the problems my engine has, and i was wondering who would fix them

1. extremely leaky steam tee(the tee that send steam into the cylinder leaks really bad and i lose about 1/3rd the steam that should be going to the cylinders
2. right d-valve cylinder gland leak(i got it under control, so it's not that bad. the problem first appeared in cold weather)
3. gas valve leak
4 about 1/8th inch lost movement in valve hear due to worn out parts
5 valve timing (the wheels do not trurn smootly like they do on my ruby every 2 rotations of the wheels, she makes a thunking sound and wants to stop at slow speeds,)

overall, she runs good, but is not very efficient. but for a 18 yr old engine, she is doing ok!

even though she has problems, she is the best gift art(or anyone) could have ever gotten me


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> i thought i would list the problems my engine has, and i was wondering who would fix them
> 
> 1. extremely leaky steam tee(the tee that send steam into the cylinder leaks really bad and i lose about 1/3rd the steam that should be going to the cylinders
> 
> ...


 
See above.

Also email me after I return from DH Jan 15th


Keep the gear clean, spray it down eith dawn dish soap in a spray bottle. It lifts the oils and dirt. Scrub with a soft paintbrush about 1" in size. Rinse with warm water. Keep the servos dry. Oil again after its dry.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> tom, may i ask why a new boiler was needed?
> 
> one thing you have to remember, is that Art ran his maybe an hour a week on average- if that,on a level, raised track with few cars.
> 
> ...


Nate I just caught your post about the SRRRL. I may have run her a total of 10 hours. She was old when I got her.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> steve, i think you are right.- about both of those things. i might spend my money on buildings, ballast, rail clamps,rolling stock, ect.



Nate
Your money could go to someone who will put your SRRL back in prestine (SIC) order.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i got about 55 hrs on her Art. and i have only had her for 3 months. LOL
time that by 4 and it comes out to 220 hours of use a year.


soon time for a rebuild


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

who should i send it to?
i thought about paying Bob to do it while he has it for the whistle intstall, but i dont think he does full rebuilds.

so that leas

A charles
B ryan
C Jason.


How long would it probably take to get her rebuilt?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> who should i send it to?
> i thought about paying Bob to do it while he has it for the whistle intstall, but i dont think he does full rebuilds.
> 
> so that leas
> ...


 emaill Jason and TRS to see how long it would take. You have to be patient with something like this. As I said before, the whistle is not the most important thing. I may have have run her more than 10 hours but I did have two of them and did not run her as much as i Have run the Challenger or the Big Boy when I had her.
All of the above will be at DH for the next couple of weeks. I would imagine, depending on schedule that it would take at least six months to put her on a rebuild schedule, if you are lucky.
It would be worth it though.
BTW, I do not believe you are going to find anything under 500.00 that would be better than having the SRRL redone.
That's just my Opinion.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

jason, is it loo late for you to send me some silicon tubing for the goodal, and a new pump bottle, along with a new safety valve(one of those type that "pop off"? if not, send them to me.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I bought a small and cheap parts washing tank from Harbor freight. I set my steamers in there to degrease and de gunk the running gear and body work, staying away from any electronics of coarse. After she drips dry, I wipe her down, flip her upside down and re lubricate the all the running gear and bearings with a needle tip oiling bottle. Once reoiled and wiped down, she goes back on the shelf. Doing this after atleast every other run or even after each days steaming is over will prolong the life of the running gear. Espicaly on ground level railways like ours. Any grit and grim will get stuck in oil on the rods and bearings and wear away at the material. Even 1:1 scale had to come in for new rod bushings and axle bearings every so many hours before they started to go to roller bearings on everything. Get with Jay once he gets home from Diamond head on having him rebuild the Sandy River. Your not going to even come close to the level of that engine for what you can spend right now. Your budget is in the Mamod/Ruby zone. Better off to have Jay rework the #24 before spring and summer steaming time arrives. Mike


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> jason, is it loo late for you to send me some silicon tubing for the goodal, and a new pump bottle, along with a new safety valve(one of those type that "pop off"? if not, send them to me.


I think hes leaving this weekend. Send him an email or Ill send him a tex now to check your post.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok i got the things ordered from Jay, except i forgot that i needed a throttle o-ring to put my ruby back in operation. DARN IT!


I'll tell mom we need to go to DH because i need an o ring. we'll see if that works. LOL

BTW my ruby has changed from a 0-4-0T into a 2-4-0 now.she's been put on the dead line after a bad binding problem inside the cylinders. any idea what it is?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve S. said:


> Nate, I do not think you realize how lucky you are to have a friend like* Art* who *gave* you a *Sandy River*. That is a top of the line engine that many good folks around here three to four times your age can't afford. Slow down, enjoy what you have for a while.


Thank you for mentioning this Steve. The same thought struck me when Nate mentioned a new engine.
 Slow down and enjoy the ride Nate. You have your whole life ahead of you for "new engines".


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

am i the only one who puts so many hours on my engine in a week?

one day she ran for 4 hrs total.


----------



## bigsteam (Mar 6, 2008)

Nate:

Torry Krutzke, Pikes Peak Loco Works, regularly ran his coal fired K-27 for 8 continuous hours, stopping only to shovel coal into the firebox or fill the tender with water. He did this at the Colo. RR Museum on the DGRS track. At last count, he had thousands of hours on the loco and no rebuild.

They will last forever if kept clean and lubricated.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

my engine currently has a check valve and tender pump. could she have an axle pump installed?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> am i the only one who puts so many hours on my engine in a week?
> 
> one day she ran for 4 hrs total.



Haha I put a lot of hours on running trains but I mix mine up with my other steamers and battery trains. You have time, but eventually you will have a collection to choose from. Then your biggest decision will be what to run each day. 
By the way if you cant make Diamond head the Scranton Steam Up is in February. You can run for three days indoors.


----------

